# how much draw weight is needed for small game?



## Alex Kingery (Dec 22, 2004)

I think you would be happier with something closer to 40lbs. You will find more arrows that will work with that draw weight and also have more range.


----------



## possum hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks i think ill go for 45lbs?


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

A slighty higher poundage wouldn't hurt (although it will hurt whatever you're shooting at), but 25s a good start. With regards to the arrow heads, I used to use Judo points, but if I landed a bad shot, which isnt hard on bunnies, the wires stopped the arrow from falling out. I'm now using bludgers, solid rubber blunts, which fall out if the shot goes to custard. 
Good luck, be careful with the possums, those buggers are surprisingly hard to kill! And don't shoot into trees unless you know where your arrow will land, the old man doesn't like arrow holes in the shed roof, found that out the hard way!!!


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

I've killed a lot of rabbits with my 20 pound recurve.

For a compound bow, 40 pounds should be pretty easy to draw, yet it will have lots of killing power.

Ray


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

depends on the type of head. at 25# with a blunt a squirrel will laugh at you. better check your local regs too, most places you need atleast 30#


----------



## possum hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

umm..
in new zealand possums are pests and no regs for possums but they are bloody tough


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

My youngest daughter uses a 25# Parker SideKick and the G5 Small Game Head to thump bunnies and squirrels and gophers. They fly 5 to 10 feet down range and they don't get up. 

On larger game that is a bit more stout (armadillo possum, etc.) we'll fletch w/ 4" right wing feathers in right helical and they tear a 1" diameter hole several inches deep through anything.


They are as insidious as they look.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*you'll be*

happy with 40-50lbs. nice trajectory and consitency


----------

